# Peanut butter treat



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Those are the almost the same ingredients in the brand we give our boys as treats, with no ill effects ever. The differences are the brand we have (Jif) has molasses and does not have cottonseed included in the hydrogenated vegetable oils. 

I think it should be ok. Here's a list from the AKC which only states no xylitol in peanut butter, which you already know . How's Little Miss Boo doing? and are you fully recovered from her illness too? 









Foods Your Dog Should Never Eat


Before sharing a meal or treat of people food with your dog, learn about which people food dogs can and can't eat and learn alternatives.




www.akc.org


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks so much. She’s doing so well, lots of new tricks, almost there with potty training she’s eating great. Only thing now is the nipping and biting, she gets too excited and only thing that calms her down is removing her from the room and putting her on a time out. I’ve tried all the recommeded distracting with toys (this sometimes works) making puppy Yelp noise (this encourages her) clapping hands and saying no (she barks at me), distracting her with chicken and then giving it to her when she stops (but this feels like rewarding the behavior). Hopefully this is normal but when she’s allowed to go outside I imagine it’ll get better. So if you have any tips on nipping that would great 🥰😀


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I'd probably stick with peanut butter made with plain ground peanuts, but that's because I generally avoid giving Peggy sugar.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Is she teething? That will make for an extra mouthy pup. My boys were both what is referred to as land sharks, very bitey. I tried all that you've tried, with varying degrees of success but they did stop as they grew up. That is, except for a morning Wake up PooMommy game we play . 

PTP has a point, but in the short term and small amounts, I think it'll be ok til you can get the natural or organic type. The fewer the ingredients, the better. Not sure what you're able to find in Dubai but as a example, Smuckers Natural Creamy Peanut Butter is just two ingredients: peanuts and salt.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Puppy Peggy got way more excited if I yelped or even said "No" too firmly, and an excited puppy is often a biting puppy.

I had the best luck with offering a toy, and if that didn't work, calmly walking away for 30 seconds. Return. Offer a toy. If puppy still wants to bite you, it's probably time for a nap.

Never stop that important step of offering the toys, though. You should have tons of them right now, always within easy reach, all different textures. Eventually you'll probably see your puppy grab one on her own when she gets excited. That = progress!

Peggy still uses this self-soothing technique. In fact, her teenage brain went crazy today and she playfully bit my sweatshirt, and then 20 minutes later my finger. It wasn't mouthing. Definite nips! I was shocked, but then quickly encouraged by how she handled it. She seemed to realize she'd crossed a line and both times, immediately, grabbed a toy. 

Since their manners tend to come and go during adolescence, I'm not too concerned. But if it happens again, I'll go back to the same puppy rules I described above, but with zero tolerance. Teeth on me = instant end to the fun.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I would look for a peanut butter that is just ground nuts with no additives. smuckers and maybe Jiffy makes this type if you cannot find other brands. Trader Joe’s has their own brand of ground peanuts only spread. Your dog doesn’t need added sugar, salt or oils. It’s easy to make peanut butter at home by grinding up peanuts in a food processor or blender if you can’t find pure peanut butter. 

Be careful and don’t use too much peanut butter. It’s high in calories and fat which can lead to excessive weight gain and diarrhea. I wouldn’t fill a Kong with peanut butter, that’s far too much. It is handy to mix with other ingredients like kibble that might otherwise fall out of the Kong.

I’m not sure why your dog can’t have treats but I stuff my dogs kong with the same food she eats. 

My dog is allergic to legumes so I can’t feed her peanut butter.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Skylar said:


> I’m not sure why your dog can’t have treats but I stuff my dogs kong with the same food she eats.


I'd guess it's to do with dietary restrictions after Bow's bout with parvo. Maybe peanut butter doesn't irritate her gi tract?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Ask your vet if pure pumpkin is allowed, if you can find it


----------

